# Welland Valley Viaduct



## losttom (May 26, 2009)

The welland valley viaduct (also known as the Harringworth or Seaton viaduct) was finished around 1878 and is the longest masonry viaduct across a valley in Britain. Its 3/4 of a mile long (1166m) and has 82 arches of 40 foot span (and approx 70 foot high). Over 2000 men and 20 million bricks were used in its construction.





































An old sign to the station that closed in 1966






The station, looks very intact but is now a house


----------



## smileysal (May 26, 2009)

WOW, that is one awesome viaduct. I absolutely love this, this is excellent. Love seeing the station still being used, even though it's now a private residence, good to see they've kept the station bridge too.

Excellent pics mate, I do like this. 

 Sal


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

Thats one if not THE biggest Viaduct I have ever seen. I have a feeling its live right?


----------



## losttom (May 26, 2009)

Yes its live, (thats why no photos from up top) i dont think its used often though


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

losttom said:


> Yes its live, (thats why no photos from up top) i dont think its used often though



I thougt it was , having seen it on the tele sometime. Is it part of the original Midland Railway Mainline?


----------



## losttom (May 26, 2009)

I may be wrong, (im sure someone will put me right ) but i dont think it is part of the original midland mainline.
It was built to shorten the distance between London and Nottingham and runs from Glendon junction to Manton junction.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

Do you have any idea which London Terminus the line originated from?


----------



## losttom (May 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Do you have any idea which London Terminus the line originated from?



St Pancras, i think


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

losttom said:


> St Pancras, i think



Well if it is St Pancras then it is most definetly the Midland Main line.


----------



## losttom (May 26, 2009)

i just had a look at wikipedia, it says its "a diversionary route for east midlands trains mainline services using the midland main line"


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

losttom said:


> i just had a look at wikipedia, it says its "a diversionary route for east midlands trains mainline services using the midland main line"



Aha then that goes with what you originally said then. That means the original main line would have been bypassed with this quicker route, nice one !


----------



## Mr Sam (May 26, 2009)

its mainly used by goods trains these days and the odd special steam/diesel service


----------



## jonney (May 26, 2009)

Thats one awsome viaduct, what a piece of engineering


----------



## Black Shuck (May 26, 2009)

jonney said:


> Thats one awsome viaduct, what a piece of engineering



How would you like to count every single brick in that Viaduct!?


----------



## Foxylady (May 26, 2009)

Blimey, that's looooooooooong!!! 82 arches! 
Nice one and fab pics, losttom.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 26, 2009)

oh hang on.........i spy with my little eye, something begining with



S


----------



## losttom (May 26, 2009)

Thanks foxylady.
What have you spied Mr Sam?


----------



## jonney (May 27, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> How would you like to count every single brick in that Viaduct!?


Sod that for a game of soldiers mate

Mr. Sam it wouldn't be Sheep by any chance would it??


----------



## boothy (May 28, 2009)

Cracking stuff mate,This has been on my todo list for ages.


----------



## B-F-C (Jun 4, 2009)

I used to live near the viaduct, cracking photos 



losttom said:


> The station, looks very intact but is now a house



Are these the gates to the end of Seaton scrapyard - it may have changed since I lived in Northants.


----------

